# How long do hobbits live?



## esrbl (Apr 11, 2020)

Is it the same as human age?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 11, 2020)

No, they seem to live a bit longer than we do - and with "we" I mean people in western countries and some east Asian ones like Japan post WW II.
Bilbo lived to 131 before leaving Middle-earth (in the book). Now he had the One Ring, but his maternal grandfather was Gerontius, also known as "The Old Took", previous record-holder at 130, without any ring. 100 seems to be for Hobbits about what 80 is for us. Don't forget, they came "of age" at 33, not at 18 or 21 like we do (this age was lower for some aspects in various human societies before the 20th century, still is in some).
Now there is the matter of pipe-weed (another thing that would be looked on *sternly* in a modern fantasy). Some might sniff that without that bad habit, Hobbits might have made it to 140 or 150. But then pipe-smoking (which I am unfamiliar with personally) may be somewhat different from cigars and cigarettes, especially the latter. And JRRT does often point out that Hobbits, despite their deceptively soft (when in comfortable circumstances) exterior, were decisively tougher than humans. So I would hypothetically argue back at the "sniffers" that this custom among Hobbits was for several reasons nothing that affected their longevity. That we less robust humans have taken this up, and expanded the usage beyond pipes, is something we have only ourselves to blame for. 😒


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 11, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> another thing that would be looked on *sternly* in a modern fantasy)


Not Mine. XD


😝😜😎

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 12, 2020)

"Tabac" appears in Raymond Feist's long-running Midkemia series.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 12, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Tabac" appears in Raymond Feist's long-running Midkemia series.


Nice, I'm still trying to incorporate it in mine, but I think I figured out some way.


CL


----------



## Barliman (Apr 13, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Bilbo lived to 131 before leaving Middle-earth (in the book). Now he had the One Ring, but his maternal grandfather was Gerontius, also known as "The Old Took", previous record-holder at 130, without any ring.


Yeah, I'd say Bilbo was an outlier since he had the ring for quite some time. And the way folks talked even "The Old Took seemed to be an outlier.


----------

